# regrettable knife purchaces



## Stumblinman (Jan 2, 2013)

OK I'm not trying to knock any 1 knife, but trying to find from the experienced what knives have been less than desired once in hand. I try to feel in hand, a knife before purchasing but have come across very few. Maybe from location standpoint but I'm working with what I got  

The first I have is the Boker damast santoku which I can't find anything to do with but maybe break chickens down ?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001VISS86/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

And the second is the Shun DM0765 ham/salmon slicer
I just don't need to slice ham or salmon that way. 

What got me thinking about this was the thread on Shun alternatives. I'm glad it came around so now I have a base on low cost, intro carbons out there. Thanks :hungry:


----------



## dough (Jan 2, 2013)

really only one... years ago i bought a "custom" moritaka.

well i don't know if i really regret it... it certainly gave me the opportunity to learn a few things. also prices have gone up so much on knives since i bought that one; the money spent doesn't seem as bad.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 2, 2013)

I regret purchasing my first Takeda 270mm from that one website. After that I have lost all hope of even going back to being not broke.


----------



## playford (Jan 2, 2013)

Globals.

both the paring and the G2, paring didnt suit my hand at all and the gyuto just had no weight in the handle.


----------



## shaneg (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes to the global, ive got a g3 that i never use and cant really do much with, too light and not very tall, also too flexible, its my loaner knife and everyone that uses it thinks im a good bastard for lending them such a nice knife. I had a gf33 which was actually not bad.

I have a Victorinox ceramic santoku which has a missing tip and a few chips, only lasted a few months, sits in my kit, have only used it once in the last 8 months.. waste of money.


----------



## Von blewitt (Jan 2, 2013)

I regret knives i didn't buy more than knives i did!


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 2, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> I regret knives i didn't buy more than knives i did!


 +1, bad memories


----------



## echerub (Jan 2, 2013)

Overpaid for my first gyuto which, unfortunately, also has granton cullens. It's also a little bit of overkill for me at 300mm, so I don't use it much. I don't totally regret the purchase, but it still hurts a little to think of the hefty sum that I paid for it.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 2, 2013)

Once you venture into the world of knut, you will try many a knife to find your perfect cutter. We've all had knives that were far less than perfect. They become learning tools that teach us the nuances we strive for. No regrets....


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jan 2, 2013)

My xerox ceramic petty. Used it once, been back in its packaging since, three years ago. Now that I think of it, I should PIF to one of my guys


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 2, 2013)

I dont think I have any real regrets. I have had less favorites, but that is all along my path to finding my perfect gyuto. I think the one I was most disappointed with was my newly aquired Masamoto KS, they have just been the talk of the town for so many years and have been very highly regarded, but....I am really not a fan. It works okay, but no where near as well as other less touted knives. I think my other disappointments were Carters, IMO price per inch they just don't stand up to their reputation.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 2, 2013)

Knives that I bought before finding the forums and learning a lot:

300 Shun vg10 yanagi - I'd love to sell it and buy myself a nice yanagi (or something slightly less embarassing), but I did such a bad job of sharpening before I knew how to sharpen, that rehabilitating it is taking a very long time.

240 Mac 'damascus' gyuto - flat ground, 'damascus' clad moly, with the most belly I've ever seen on a gyuto. (shudder). Frankly the profile of a wusthof. My beater now, one day I'll give it to an apprentice who has their heart set on rock-chopping for the rest of their lives.

My first j-knife was a kasumi santoku, which I engraved my name into, so it wouldn't get stolen at trade school. Regrettable engraving, I'm kind of stuck with that one now.

I also think I regret not embracing carbon knives sooner, I have a lot of stainless and semi-stainless in my kit that i like but don't love.


----------



## tk59 (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't think I regret any. At one time, I did but at this point, I feel like I can take any hunk of decent steel and turn it into something I like to use. Once I work on them enough, they become a little like children... Like kalaeb said, it's a journey.


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 2, 2013)

Several but if nothing else it's a learning experience.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 2, 2013)

I think the good thing about the knives most of us buy is that they are highly re-sellable so if you regret something you'll get most or all of your money back. I don't regret any purchases, even the knives I didn't like helped me to clearer see what I want and don't want


----------



## Vertigo (Jan 2, 2013)

No purchases I regret. 

Now sales I regret, on the other hand...

:angryspin:


----------



## The hekler (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't regret buying any, but I do own several that if I could do it over again I wouldn't buy again. But I will continue to keep them and use them to better understand what I like and don't like in a knife, eventually I might sell them but its too much of a hassle for me to do now.


----------



## TB_London (Jan 2, 2013)

Missed a few by umming and ahhing, only real regret is an itou- most uncomfortable handle in the world. It'll get some nice wood on it one day but even then not sure if I'm a fan of the rough Damascus. I also have an usuba that is a bit warped that laughed at my attempts to sharpen before I figured out why. But that had a learning curve to it so less of a regret.


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 2, 2013)

I like the whole "part of the journey" thing. I do have a couple of knives that I don't use that were custom purchases. I bought them because I thought that they were what I was looking for, only to find that I was wrong about what I wanted. Or, they were what I wanted at the time and I have moved away from the profile or geometry, steel, etc. I just wish this refining of my wants hadn't come at the expense of my checkbook!


----------



## Benuser (Jan 2, 2013)

It's a good thing to find out why you've loved them, and still do, in some way.


----------



## scott6452 (Jan 2, 2013)

Only one so far, an Ultimatum


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 2, 2013)

scott6452 said:


> Only one so far, an Ultimatum


+1


----------



## Mingooch (Jan 2, 2013)

Mine are ones I didnt buy, like a re-handled bread knife mhenry sold around xmas a year ago, wish I grabbed that one badly.


----------



## pumbaa (Jan 2, 2013)

Chroma Porsche 301 bread knife


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 3, 2013)

Most all my knives are carbon some I've liked more than other's.I bought a Masahiro clad cleaver.said forge welding a high carbon steel between two layers of stainless.It was not the high end Masahiro,but it was not cheap either.79.00 for the light cleaver.It had an uncomfortable small western style handle(I'll take the cheap chinese round handle anyday).When I sharpened it,did a back bevel & final bevel,started using it,chipped like crazy.Thought maybe my bevel was too thin so put a wider bevel,still chipped with hardly any use.I am a huge fan of Japan blades,but my cheaper CCK's put this piece of junk to shame,maybe I just got a lemon.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 3, 2013)

pumbaa said:


> Chroma Porsche 301 bread knife



Damn dude, that sounds sexy! I can see why you bought it


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Jan 3, 2013)

He closest I can come to a regret is my 240 Mac; not bad - it just happened to be followed so closely by mu first custom that it became obsolete really quickly.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 3, 2013)

Vertigo said:


> No purchases I regret.
> 
> Now sales I regret, on the other hand...
> 
> :angryspin:



Still think about a Watanabe 330 suji and a Konosuke 330 takohiki I should have kept...

Stefan


----------



## pumbaa (Jan 3, 2013)

quantumcloud509 said:


> Damn dude, that sounds sexy! I can see why you bought it



Haha bought it because it was on clearance and I needed a bread knife quickly it was before I got into knives and even at a huge discount it still is a terrible knife


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 3, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Still think about a Watanabe 330 suji and a Konosuke 330 takohiki I should have kept...
> 
> Stefan



Damn! I think I'd have some regrets about the Watanabe if I had owned it too!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jan 3, 2013)

Watanabe custom kiritsuke group order (10 knives) from a few years ago. That dealing left a bad taste in my mouth and probably started the away-transition from J. knives. Maybe instead I should thank Shinichi, or whoever made those knives for him, for that?


----------



## joels747 (Jan 3, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> Once you venture into the world of knut, you will try many a knife to find your perfect cutter. We've all had knives that were far less than perfect. They become learning tools that teach us the nuances we strive for. No regrets....



Agree to that... we all learn from our mistakes. Plus the less used knives can serve for sharpening training


----------



## Chcmuzza (Jan 3, 2013)

A long time ago I bought a ceramic edged German chefs knife (I think Zwilling) which advertised 'no sharpening'. I took it back within the month as it became very dull very quickly. The shop swapped it for a standard knife. 

I bought a NZ made (local) 'pumpkin killer' which is good for levering frozen slices of bread apart and not much else.

Waiting on a Will Catcheside O1 with custom dimensions / handle:lol2:


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Forgot about this very regrettable one I found in the back of the junk drawer today, a Rada Cutlery bread knife. Works good for nothing, can't cut crusty loafs, shreds white bread. Useless


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 3, 2013)

Jmadams13 said:


> Forgot about this very regrettable one I found in the back of the junk drawer today, a Rada Cutlery bread knife. Works good for nothing, can't cut crusty loafs, shreds white bread. Useless



I totally forgot about my Wildfire Set. Guy was a jerk and the knives weren't any better than something you could have made in a prison yard.


----------



## cclin (Jan 3, 2013)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Watanabe custom kiritsuke group order (10 knives) from a few years ago. That dealing left a bad taste in my mouth and probably started the away-transition from J. knives. Maybe instead I should thank Shinichi, or whoever made those knives for him, for that?


Marko, I read that thread on KF few month ago. I thought you were satisfy & happy with knives when you received!! what is wrong with the Watanabe kiritsuke gyuto? :dontknowo I missed anything?? I'm just thinking find a Watanabe gyuto to try......


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 3, 2013)

Pssst, it's amazing how many knife makers didn't or don't have a clue. Just saying. Sometimes they're treated like gods around here.


----------



## playford (Jan 3, 2013)

Chcmuzza said:


> A long time ago I bought a ceramic edged German chefs knife (I think Zwilling) which advertised 'no sharpening'. I took it back within the month as it became very dull very quickly. The shop swapped it for a standard knife.
> 
> I bought a NZ made (local) 'pumpkin killer' which is good for levering frozen slices of bread apart and not much else.
> 
> Waiting on a Will Catcheside O1 with custom dimensions / handle:lol2:



I just saw will catchside is based in the uk. £450 for a petty ouch, too rich for my blood.


----------



## RRLOVER (Jan 3, 2013)

No Regrets at all.....There kinda like girlfriends.....If it did not work out I just got a new one:angel2:


----------



## Lefty (Jan 4, 2013)

The closest thing I've had to a regrettable knife purchase would be the Nogent chef knife I picked up, last year. They're great for some, but just didn't work for me. With that being said, it got me my "Summer Knife", and the little utility knife I've used about a thousand times since, from Mike Davis.


----------



## JKerr (Jan 4, 2013)

I keep imagining someone posting their dissatisfaction with a _Rhino Chop_, though I guess more or less everyone here has the common sense to stay well away from said knife


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 4, 2013)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Watanabe custom kiritsuke group order (10 knives) from a few years ago. That dealing left a bad taste in my mouth and probably started the away-transition from J. knives. Maybe instead I should thank Shinichi, or whoever made those knives for him, for that?



What about the deal did you dislike?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 4, 2013)

JKerr said:


> I keep imagining someone posting their dissatisfaction with a _Rhino Chop_, though I guess more or less everyone here has the common sense to stay well away from said knife



i know quite a few dissatisfied people here... just none of them are online. I actually had to start refusing to work on them because they take a lot of time to fix and even then, they are so-so. A number of people have asked... i did a few before stopping.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 5, 2013)

How long did it take to fill in all of the holes?


----------



## ecchef (Jan 5, 2013)

Dusty said:


> How long did it take to fill in all of the holes?



Doesn't matter....there always be_ one_ hole left. The "A" hole that made it!


----------



## tomsch (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm new here but I come from the world of high-end folders and a few years ago thought that my Wustof Classic Chef looked like a good kitchen knife. I still have it but it is the beat pizza cutter because it simply has some of the worst steel I've ever had in a knife over the last 10+ years.


----------



## UCChemE05 (Jan 6, 2013)

No one regrets buying a Miracle Blade set at 3am?


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 6, 2013)

UCChemE05 said:


> No one regrets buying a Miracle Blade set at 3am?


Nope, best steak knives ever!


----------



## jimbob (Jan 6, 2013)

That image reminds me of my wife thinking my global was a good knife, and therefore must be indestructable like the tv ones chopping through stell pipes etc, and commencing to try to open a coconut with it.(mass shaking of heads ensues). Chipped it to buggery. At least now i can justify a coarse grit stone to repair it!


----------



## Benuser (Jan 6, 2013)

jimbob said:


> That image reminds me of my wife thinking my global was a good knife, and therefore must be indestructable like the tv ones chopping through stell pipes etc, and commencing to try to open a coconut with it.(mass shaking of heads ensues). Chipped it to buggery. At least now i can justify a coarse grit stone to repair it!


Hardly. One sheet of P320 sandpaper will do...
A Chosera 400 is a more elegant approach, I must admit. 
It's bizarre, I know the Globals are forgiving, had never any chips, but "guests" manage to change them into saws. My new guest knives: French stainless, 54 HRC. Or Victorinox. Sharpened at J400, stropping at 800. Inclusive angle 32 degree. Good luck.


----------



## Lefty (Jan 7, 2013)

I used a couple miracle blades at a hall I was shipped into. Once I ceramic mugged them, they actually cut the hell out of veggies.... However, let's not take this as any sort of endorsement on my part. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm surprised I never bought these looking for the knife better than what was at work. Thank god I found this forum.


----------



## clayton (Jan 7, 2013)

Wildfire Cutlery cleaver many years ago. It was pathetic.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 7, 2013)

clayton said:


> Wildfire Cutlery cleaver many years ago. It was pathetic.



I just checked out his website... For some reason after seeing all The Lord of the Rings-esque offerings I decided to click on his 'Kiritsuke'... Very enlightening. I suggest you all do the same. He could definitely teach Stefan a thing or two about geometry.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 8, 2013)

other way around. it does look good tho.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 8, 2013)

Crothcipt said:


> other way around. it does look good tho.



I was KIDDINGGG!!!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 8, 2013)

I was hoping so. It was the missing smiley that threw me off.


----------

